# اسطوانة ال Windows السحرية ... Boot CD ليس لها علاقة بالهارد ديسك نهائي



## THE GALILEAN (13 نوفمبر 2006)

رابط للملف كامل 

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=IG1XAEY8

الشرح
http://www.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=2838099


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

موضوع طحن طحن يا منورنا بنورك الازرق ​


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

دة ثالث مرة أحمل الاسطوان وتيجى عند 67% والتحميل يقطع حاولت فيها لكن منفعش معاها اي محاولة ...
يا ريت تشوفلي حل علشان أنا محتجها ضروري ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> دة ثالث مرة أحمل الاسطوان وتيجى عند 67% والتحميل يقطع حاولت فيها لكن منفعش معاها اي محاولة ...
> يا ريت تشوفلي حل علشان أنا محتجها ضروري ​




انا برضه بيحصل معايا نفس الكلام وكل ما يوصل ل70% يقطع

يا ريت ترفعها على اى موقع رفع تانى غير الميجا اب لوود

وربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جـــــــو​


----------



## mr.hima (23 فبراير 2007)

خلاص يا جو ...... انا عرفت اجيب روابط تانية للاسطوانة دة على الله تنفع ....انا لسة هنزلها
الروابط دة نظمها كالاتي : الاسطوانة مقسمة على 16 جزء وكل جزء 14 ميجا ماعدا الاخير 5 ميجا 


http://www.4shared.com/file/4768336/...engpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4769218/...engpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4769852/...engpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4770381/...engpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4770925/...engpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4771373/...engpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4771687/...engpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4771958/...engpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4794460/...engpart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4795481/...engpart10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4796355/...engpart11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4797115/...engpart12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4805930/...engpart13.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4810988/...engpart14.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4811630/...engpart15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4811825/...engpart16.html 

كلمة السر للضغط :   plpl64​


----------

